

The universal USB connector we’ve been waiting for is almost here - nkurz
http://www.androidauthority.com/usb-3-1-type-c-specification-416890/

======
pedalpete
I would hope they would have work into their 'universal' design a 'reversible'
USB. USB is regularly mocked for the amount of time we spend flipping the
connector over because there is no signal to which side is up. Even with
type-c, you have to look fairly closely at the two ends to get them to match
up.

